# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Universitair Psyschiatrisch Centrum St-Kamillus

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Universitair Psyschiatrisch Centrum St-Kamillus 
Krijkelberg 1 
Bierbeek

Bezoek de website van Universitair Psyschiatrisch Centrum St-Kamillus


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Universitair Psyschiatrisch Centrum St-Kamillus.*

----------

